# check engine light on



## altima97 (Feb 17, 2005)

i have a 97 altima gxe 108k....inspected dec 04, a few weeks ltr had a hard time starting it.....then the CEL came on....took it to local mechanic, the code came back EGR valve malfunction....they checked it, checked for leaks NO LEAKS, cleared light.....after a week CEL returned...still have hard start...went back, same code, they cleaned EGR valve, cleared ligth...CEL came back on sameday....went back, checked to see if i had a leak again, NO LEAK....adjusted idle, and timing chain....did not clear light....mechanic wants to see if it goes off by itself after a good drive...or...about a week

HELP!!!! THEY CAN"T FIGURE OUT WANTS WRONG W/CAR!!!!!! can anyone give suggestions in philly area


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome to the Forums.
Did they clean the valve and intake EGR passages. Many times the passages will get carboned up and the valve will become sticky.
For more try posting in the Altima section.

Troy


----------

